# Hypothyroidism and Consciousness



## dhzjhb (May 25, 2010)

Greetings,

Recently diagnosed with hypothyroidism. 36 year old male. Still trying to get dosage right, so far still not enough. One of the symptoms that made me go to doctor in the first place was a vertigo type symptom, dizziness and brain fog. I am wondering if another issue I have is related and would also be caused by my thyroid.

About nine months ago I was sparring (martial arts) and got kicked in the face. It wasn't hard, but enough to knock my head back a bit, but certainly not enough to knock me out. After a few seconds I started getting blurred vision and then a flash of images began passing before me. I was still conscious but almost out. After about 30 seconds I regained my sight and the images stopped, but I still had a hard time recognizing who was in front of me. After about five minutes I was fine, just a headache. I didn't think much more about it until last week. I was at a pool and jumped from the side of the pool and did a belly flop (it didn't hurt, we were messing around). Within a few seconds I got the exact same sensation. Blurred vision, passing images (familiar images, but I can't remember what they were) and then a couple minutes later the images stopped, got my vision back, but still was a little hazy about facial recognition. After a few more minutes I was better, just a head ache.

I am wondering if my hypo has made me more susceptible to this kind of thing. I am going to mention it to my doctor, but wondered if anyone else had a problem with being less resilient to shaking or jarring.

Grace and Peace,

Danny


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dhzjhb said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Recently diagnosed with hypothyroidism. 36 year old male. Still trying to get dosage right, so far still not enough. One of the symptoms that made me go to doctor in the first place was a vertigo type symptom, dizziness and brain fog. I am wondering if another issue I have is related and would also be caused by my thyroid.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board, Danny. How recently were you diagnosed? I ask because whip lash (no matter how it is acquired) can damage the thyroid, start and inflamatory process and cause hypo. Any ENT will tell you that ear, nose and throat are closely intertwined. For that reason, many many with thyroid problems suffer vertigo and earaches. Most to the time, this abates when the patient reaches the euthryoid state.

What do your latest labs look like? Ranges would be good also as no two labs use the same ranges. What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much?

Peace to you as well. Serenity!


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

> I ask because whip lash (no matter how it is acquired) can damage the thyroid, start and inflamatory process and cause hypo.


Interesting... I was in a car accident Y-E-A-R-S ago... and got mild whiplash...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Interesting... I was in a car accident Y-E-A-R-S ago... and got mild whiplash...


Oh, yes...................ask any chiropractor and other health professionals about that.

http://books.google.com/books?id=De...#v=onepage&q=whiplash, thyroid injury&f=false


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I was also in a car accident 1978 and was off work a few months with whiplash.

I still suffer from it.


----------

